
There's Now a Porn Genre About How Broke Millennials Are - swiftting
https://www.vice.com/en_us/article/5gqp8a/theres-now-a-porn-genre-about-how-broke-millennials-are-456?utm_source=vicetwitterus
======
prawnthr0waway
Disagree. One reoccurring theme in porn is a person in a position of power
coercing someone in a lesser position to have sex with them. Boss/subordinate
porn is hardly new, so landlord porn is just an extension of that.

It's topical for sure, but hardly limited to millennials.

~~~
QAPereo
It's also not a new concept, it's just that porn is sprouting genres faster
than... some analogy that's better left unsaid here.

